# Post your favorite Gif or forum meme



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

And why.

Mines is by far are these:










Mainly because there are _tons_ of attention seekers on the web now any they're growing by the day. This meme is a hilarious way of calling them out. I use it on other forums all the time (and I hope this doesn't get me in trouble because this is _NOT_ in the context of that other thread!).

Anyhow, yours?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

How could I not?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

not my favorite, but theres nowhere else to post it. but i made a gif yesterday when i ran into a glitch in assassins creed (his face was stuck with an angry face lol)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Courtesy of Euphoria04 lol


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Good for any website there is....

Can't post it because it has the s word in it.

*http://tinyurl.com/ob3q947*


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Bachelor Frog!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh yeahhh. 10/10 :boogie



Double Entendre said:


> How could I not?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

This disdainful man:


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

random bookmarks i have


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Double Entendre said:


> How could I not?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I really like this one at the moment:










All this is my favourite Pusheen gif:










and this one:


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

This one never fails to make me smile:










God, I hate cats...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> This one never fails to make me smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that. It's great because people always think it's a game.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

When someone makes a post with much burn.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

By principle, I only post Morrissey gifs/memes.

If you "get this", you have incredibly good taste:










The frustrations of existence:


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Take a guess.


----------

